
Show HN: Go-acme, a Let's Encrypt (ACME) client authorizing domains in parallel - riobard
https://github.com/riobard/go-acme
======
riobard
Author here. I need to issue a multidomain certificate (over 2 dozen SAN)
using Let's Encrypt. Existing clients authorize domains one by one (avg. 2~3
seconds per domain), which is rather slow. So I wrote my own in Go to
authorize all (up to 100) SAN domains in parallel.

